# Fertilizer: Before or After Rain



## BTaylorzx (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it better to spread fertilizer before a big rain and risk run off or apply soon after a rain and risk not having the moisture stick around long enough to dissolve the granules ?


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

First off what type of fertilizer are you talking about? N, P, K, S, lime, micros?

Second what are you putting it on?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

*Before!* 99.99% of the time before!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> *Before!* 99.99% of the time before!


Yup, it really takes a hard rain to wash fertilizer away in a hay field, its not like we are talking about freshly worked ground here. If your really worried about the potential of washing away, you could do a split application like I do. We always order extra 6-15-40 when we buy for the row crops and I like to apply several hundred pounds of that right after first cutting, then come fall it seems most of our ground needs more potash anyways according to the soil tests so I'll have the co-op bring that out with any micro nutrients blended in as well.


----------



## BTaylorzx (Jun 2, 2009)

UpNorth said:


> First off what type of fertilizer are you talking about? N, P, K, S, lime, micros?
> 
> Second what are you putting it on?


approx. 25-6-20 250lbs to the acre

Bermuda Hay Field


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Gotta agree with hay wilson on this one, put in it on before.


----------



## BTaylorzx (Jun 2, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> *Before!* 99.99% of the time before!


What would that %.01 be just out of curiosity.?

In sandy soil, how much rain would be to much rain? at what point would you start experiencing runoff? 4, 8, 12 in (in a 24-48 hour period)


----------

